

Tim Ferriss: Entrepreneurial Manic-Depression - emilepetrone
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/10/03/harnessing-entrepreneurial-manic-depression-making-the-rollercoaster-work-for-you/

======
bcrawford
Reminds me of the book, The Hypomanic Edge: The Link Between (A Little)
Craziness and (A Lot of) Success in America by John D. Gartner.

